# john deere 6320



## tl90king (Aug 2, 2009)

hi there

i have a john deere 6320 but top end only seems to be around 23mph on the road, is there anyway of squeezing more speed out of it via the throttle cable somehow?

many thanks in advance


----------



## cf1128 (Nov 8, 2010)

tl90king said:


> hi there
> 
> i have a john deere 6320 but top end only seems to be around 23mph on the road, is there anyway of squeezing more speed out of it via the throttle cable somehow?
> 
> many thanks in advance


Interesting, I have a 6330 and can only top out at 20.5 mph, I expected 23 to 25. What tranny do you have?


----------

